# Simplex Servi-Cycle



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 24, 2015)

A family friend gave me this Saturday when I came to admire his simplex servi-cycle. He said that this would be a great start to me owning my own one day! Just need a motor, tanks, and some love.







Here is his beautiful original. He's had it since he was 12.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2015)

Sweet bike. Looks like yours is gonna take a while to put together from what I see it's the same or close to the date as the nice orig.  I'm searching for just piston rings and it might be a long search.


----------



## Pistelpete (May 25, 2015)

Redline you can get any part for that from Wayne Mahaffey 256-353-5552


----------



## Boris (May 25, 2015)

That's what I've been trying to tell him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But he won't E-V-E-R listen to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (May 25, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Sweet bike. Looks like yours is gonna take a while to put together from what I see it's the same or close to the date as the nice orig.  I'm searching for just piston rings and it might be a long search.




I'm going to say that Double Nickel's is a bit later than yours Mark. probably early '50's. Note the curved lower front fender braces. Also, I believe the handlebars being plate mounted is a feature that began in '49. Your's are the earlier stem mount. The serial number for Double Nickel's should be located inside the choke knob section between the fork and frame. To pinpoint year of manufacture, register with www.simplex.com Being an earlier bike, I don't think that yours would have had a stamped serial number on the frame Mark. But, don't listen to me, what do I know.


----------



## vincev (May 25, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> That's what I've been trying to tell him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But he won't E-V-E-R listen to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




why would anyone EVER listen to you.?


----------



## Boris (May 25, 2015)

vincev said:


> why would anyone EVER listen to you.?




Because, this time, I actually know what I'm talking about!


----------



## vincev (May 25, 2015)

I have to agree with you this time.There is very little you know about but it sounds like you do know about this subject.


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2015)

Ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!.... I will.... Yes Dave  I listened......I'm registered on simplex servi  site. they have all the info to help date it.  And yes his later about the same year as the original one.  Mine is a 1945 GA-1 but you knew that already....  :0


----------



## Boris (May 25, 2015)

Oh goody! You're listening to me.


----------



## redline1968 (May 25, 2015)

Ha.... Only this time the rest I will ignore.... ;0


----------



## vincev (May 26, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Ha.... Only this time the rest I will ignore.... ;0




Smart move.


----------

